

Idea: invite the companies most-likely-to-acquire YC Startups to demo day. - ivankirigin

It is a bad idea to pretend you're disinterested in acquisition. That is the consensus, right?<p>If potential acquiring companies are invited, the conversation could be started early.<p>One drawback might be tipping your competition off to the ideas, but that seems to be a smaller threat than obscurity, right?
======
brett
I'm thinking they already do this.

